# Traveling in Trucks with Kids



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Howdy to all,

Most of our camping trips involve bringing along the grandkids. Two boys, 7 and 9 two girls both 11.

We would like to keep them entertained with the scenery of the road, ya right







. The truth is you name it we have it. Radios, TV, DVD players game boys, CD players etc. etc. the list goes on and on but sometimes, read every trip, they just want to know, When are we going to get there? and Why are you touching me?









Seriously, what tricks of the trade do you all use to keep the little ones from killing each other on the long ride? What has worked for use is telling stories with each person adding the next part. Singing songs that everyone knows and playing games like "Slug Bug" and looking for out of state license plates.

Let us know what your family likes to do on-the-road.

Happy Travel,

Tom


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Along with "Slug Bug", don't forget the new one, "Cruiser Bruiser".


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

campingtom170 said:


> The truth is you name it we have it. Radios, TV, DVD players game boys, CD players etc. etc. the list goes on and on


You've got all this stuff and you still can't keep them entertained? Kids today need WAY too much artificial stimulation.

I have 3 daughters -- 12, 14 and 16 -- and all we allow is a book and CD player. From their, they have to figure it out themselves. We feel it teaches them some patience and how to be responsible for their own behavior (and although that sounds a bit preachy it's not intended to).

We don't drive for any miserably long stretches without a break though (we're not THAT strict







). Now that they're a bit older we have a 3 hour max before we stop and let them stretch and work off some energy. But that's about it.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

We have a 1 and 3 year old girls that travel well. One time we drove for 9 hrs stoping only twice. The last hour was kinda tough but they did fine. They know that when we have the camper in tow and TV in the vehicle that it will probably be a long trip. They are use to it.

I don't think you can provide much more entertainment than what you already have. Maybe try some road games or a Playstation.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

We have one daughter and yet while she has no one to pick at, she has to keep her ownself entertained. I always keep a bag with stuff to do it. Half she picks what to put in the bag, the other half I pick. She has a book with puzzles, coloring, etc..... (no crayons, they melt, we use colored pencils), those magnetic pictures that you pull the hair up and mustache to make a picture. The best is pipe cleaners. Lets them use their imagination. She of course at this age packs her Bratz and Game Boy. We play Slug Bug and States game. Hadn't heard of Crusier Bruiser yet. Does it have a poem to go with it? Also when she was smaller, we used the book & cassette tape to listen too. We also do a lot of singing. I'm lucky to say we have never had a problem.









Have a great day sunny


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Forgot the other thing. Something we ALWAYS do. We always have a picnic lunch at a rest stop. We never eat at a restaurant. In the restaurant, your still confined to a seat inside. At the rest park, your in fresh air, can get up and move around. We usually take a ball or a frisbee and get some exercise. We usually plan for an hour at the rest park for eating and playing. But it helps tremendously in breaking up the trip.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

OK, what is "SLUG BUG"?

We have a 12v TV that we put between the front seats, that has a built in VCR, and my wife always packs "goodie bags" with coloring books and pencils, and other non-electronic stuff. Even with all this stuff, kids will be kids, and they will pick at each other for amusement from time to time.

We usually go about 2-3 hours between stops.

Tim


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

A SLUG BUG is the new Volkswagon Beetles. 
A CRUISER BRUISER is new PT Cruisers.

TIM: You have made me feel great! I don't feel so OLD now.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

...and the first one to see a "Slug Bug" or "Cruiser Bruiser" gets to hit the person of their choice in the car for free. It's a great game, as long as no one gets carried away.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ahh! We used to call that "Punch Buggy". I guess it's a regional thing.

GM: glad to be of service.

Tim


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

when our kids were that age, I made "car bingo" sheets with age appropriate things to look for. Not like the car bingo you can buy, these squares would say something like, "a billboard advertising someplace over 50 miles away" or "something to do with chickens" ... you get the idea. Then I would have a bag full of gifts for every time they completed a line. The gifts were dollar store junk or else coupons for things like "eat dessert first" or "ride in the front seat for 1 hour" The game paused at the off-ramp (save it for the boring hwy time)

My kids still want me to do this and they are 15 and 17.

BTW, when they play "slug bug" they keep hitting until the other person guesses the correct color of the bug the first person saw. Not good.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

The "Slug Bug" we play is:
I.E. "Blue Slug Bug, No Slugs Back" So no one hits anyone. 
Last trip we kept a talley of how many slug bugs we each saw and their colors. 
Next major trip is 11 hours (not sure we will make it in one day though). I'm sure we'll see lots of Slug Bugs and Cruiser Bruisers...









Have a great day! sunny


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

My wife keeps a bunch of Mad Libs at the side of her seat, and it is something we all can do on the road.
Rob


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

My two boys either play with little electronic games (Battleship, etc), read books, plays with hot wheels, or on long trips I may setup the Suspension Theater in the truck so they can watch a movie on the portable DVD player and they use headphones. Gets really quiet then!


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

JimWilson said:


> campingtom170 said:
> 
> 
> > The truth is you name it we have it. Radios, TV, DVD players game boys, CD players etc. etc. the list goes on and on
> ...


We are with you Jim. Books, Cd players and puzzle game magazines. Everyone travels well except the 6year old, who is more like me than I care to admit. We also take crafts along so they can make things as they travel and my wife gives history and geography lessons on the way.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Having older children, my 16 year old is 6'3" and 285, youngest son is 6'0" and 185, and my girl is 5'3" and 110. You can see where I am going if we continued to let them play slug bug someone gets hurt. I installed a Audiovox DVD system around a year ago this is the best mod I have done. They can watch movies or read or can play their ps2 or listen to their miusic all with cordless headphones on. We can listen to music when traveling or can converse with each other or with the kids on an one to one basis. This the only way to go IMO. kirk


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sounds like you have the makings of a football team there Kirk.









Tim


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Tim, Yes both boys play on our High school team. My oldest is a senior this year and plays off. and def. tackle, center. He just got back from Penn state football camp and stayed in NJ with some friends for a week. He is getting ready to also go to a camp in utah for a week with his teamates. My youngest is starting freshman football this year and will play noseguard and def. end. My wife and me are also members of the football booster club, keeps us plenty busy. Kirk


----------

